# [glibc] compilation qui tourne en rond

## loopx

Bonjour, j'ai un ptit problème avec glibc ...

déjà, l'heure était mal réglé  :Very Happy: 

puis, c'était un système qui était en instable et qui est repassé en instable ...

et la, glibc, il est bizare ... Il a tourné 2 jours durant ...   :Laughing:     En fait, il y a à chaque fois les 2 meme blocs de code qui se répète ... Je pense que c'est à cause de l'heure que j'ai reréglé (j'étais en 2009 à un moment   :Rolling Eyes: 

Alors, voilà.. regardez un peu en sachant que j'ai tapé un CTRL-C à la fin   :Wink: 

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1/stdio-common'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1/stdio-common'

make[2]: Warning: File `/usr/include/linux/limits.h' has modification time 3.9e+07 s in the future

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MP ../sysdeps/unix/s-proto-cancel.S   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdio-common -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h        -D_IO_MTSAFE_IO -DASSEMBLER  -DGAS_SYNTAX | sed -e 's,s-proto-cancel\.o,/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.os /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.op /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.og /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.ob /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.oS /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.d,' -e 's@ /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@ $(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@^/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@$(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@  *\.\.\/\([^  \]*\)@ $(..)\1@g' -e 's@^\.\.\/\([^     \]*\)@$(..)\1@g' > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.T

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.T /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.d

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MP ../sysdeps/unix/s-proto.S   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdio-common -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h        -D_IO_MTSAFE_IO -DASSEMBLER  -DGAS_SYNTAX | sed -e 's,s-proto\.o,/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.os /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.op /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.og /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.ob /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.oS /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.d,' -e 's@ /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@ $(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@^/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@$(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@  *\.\.\/\([^         \]*\)@ $(..)\1@g' -e 's@^\.\.\/\([^     \]*\)@$(..)\1@g' > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.T

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.T /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.d

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1/stdio-common'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1/stdio-common'

make[2]: Warning: File `/usr/include/linux/limits.h' has modification time 3.9e+07 s in the future

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MP ../sysdeps/unix/s-proto-cancel.S   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdio-common -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h        -D_IO_MTSAFE_IO -DASSEMBLER  -DGAS_SYNTAX | sed -e 's,s-proto-cancel\.o,/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.os /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.op /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.og /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.ob /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.oS /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.d,' -e 's@ /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@ $(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@^/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@$(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@  *\.\.\/\([^  \]*\)@ $(..)\1@g' -e 's@^\.\.\/\([^     \]*\)@$(..)\1@g' > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.T

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.T /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.d

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MP ../sysdeps/unix/s-proto.S   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdio-common -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h        -D_IO_MTSAFE_IO -DASSEMBLER  -DGAS_SYNTAX | sed -e 's,s-proto\.o,/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.os /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.op /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.og /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.ob /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.oS /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.d,' -e 's@ /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@ $(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@^/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@$(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@  *\.\.\/\([^         \]*\)@ $(..)\1@g' -e 's@^\.\.\/\([^     \]*\)@$(..)\1@g' > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.T

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.T /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.d

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1/stdio-common'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1/stdio-common'

make[2]: Warning: File `/usr/include/linux/limits.h' has modification time 3.9e+07 s in the future

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MP ../sysdeps/unix/s-proto-cancel.S   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdio-common -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h        -D_IO_MTSAFE_IO -DASSEMBLER  -DGAS_SYNTAX | sed -e 's,s-proto-cancel\.o,/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.os /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.op /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.og /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.ob /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.oS /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.d,' -e 's@ /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@ $(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@^/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@$(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@  *\.\.\/\([^  \]*\)@ $(..)\1@g' -e 's@^\.\.\/\([^     \]*\)@$(..)\1@g' > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.T

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.T /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto-cancel.d

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MP ../sysdeps/unix/s-proto.S   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdio-common -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h        -D_IO_MTSAFE_IO -DASSEMBLER  -DGAS_SYNTAX | sed -e 's,s-proto\.o,/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.os /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.op /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.og /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.ob /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.oS /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.d,' -e 's@ /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@ $(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@^/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@$(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@  *\.\.\/\([^         \]*\)@ $(..)\1@g' -e 's@^\.\.\/\([^     \]*\)@$(..)\1@g' > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.T

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.T /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/s-proto.d

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1/stdio-common'

Exiting on signal 2

```

----------

## Neuromancien

Bah quand on s'appelle loopx, c'est normal de tourner en boucle, non ?  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

mouais, si tu veux :d  

mais bon, j'ai fais: emerge glibc et non loopx glibc ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

En effet, bizarre, c'est toujours le même bout qui est compilé o_O'.

Tente une autre version de glibc....

(Neuro il m'a piqué ma vanne que je voulais faire)

----------

## loopx

bah, jvais attendre ... verra ca dans un mois ou deux, lors de la prochaine update alors  :Wink: 

en tout cas, j'espère que ce n'est pas du à la date ... parce que si je dois attendre 2009 .. hum ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, alors on est lundi, donc je pose des questions stupides, et je comprends tout de travers, mais... 

T'as changé l'heure en question pendant la compil'?

----------

## geekounet

T'aurais pas les headers avec des dates de modif dans le futur des fois ? T'as tenté de ré-emerger les linux-headers ?

----------

## loopx

En fait, étant un rien fénéant, j'ai laissé la date dérèglé sur mon portable ... Elle allait beaucoup plus vite ... En quelques semaines, je me suis retrouvé en 2009   :Laughing: 

Oui, j'ai changé la date AVANT (voir pendant   :Embarassed:  ) la mise à jour de world   :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est grave, docteur ???   :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

Tente de virer ton /etc/adjtime  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Oui, j'ai changé la date AVANT (voir pendant   ) la mise à jour de world  
> 
> C'est grave, docteur ???  

 

Ben voilà, moi j'irai pas voir plus loin que le "voire pendant"  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Resynchronise portage et retente l'install.

----------

